
Some real Shock and Awe: Racially profiled and cuffed in Detroit - parth16
http://shebshi.wordpress.com/2011/09/12/some-real-shock-and-awe-racially-profiled-and-cuffed-in-detroit/
======
DanielRibeiro
You can read her twits here:

<http://twitter.com/#!/ShoshanaHebshi>

------
dickhead
although I didn't read it I know its a long blog post which is lacking in
pictures or other media. Is such a blog post a good fit for this site? might
it fit in better on reddit?

